# Kayfun Lite Plus muted flavour



## Bill

Hi Guys, I recently got a kayfun lite plus clone by EHPro and having a few challenges, I have done a few builds so far but the flavor just doesn't seem to be there. I have done a 1.9ohm, 1.2ohm and 1.0ohm microcoil build using 28g kanthal with organic cotton as wick and with all of them I don't seem to be getting the flavor I was expecting. In comparison to my nautilus mini I am getting less flavor and less vapor. 

With all the hype around the tank I was expecting better flavor and vapor from the Kayfun, so I am sure I doing something wrong but for the life of me can't figure it out. I have read through the forum and watched tons of build and wicking videos and tried following them to the T but no luck. 

Any ideas or advice will be highly appreciated.


----------



## rogue zombie

I think your best bet would be to post a pic of your build, so that the experieced people here can maybe help.

But I use organic and 30g kanthal, and the flavour is definitely better.

What mod/battery are you using?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Or more importantly, at what Watts are you using the Kayfun?

Because with small powered batteries, or at low Watts, the Kayfun won't shine.


----------



## Riaz

I found with the Russian that taste really pulls through after about 10 or so pulls 

Post some pics of the build and also as @r0gue stated, what mod are you running it on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill

I'm currently out so will post pics later, I'm using a vaporshark dna30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

I got better flavour from the mini Nautilus than the kayfun, with the exception of a few juices... Bobas for one. 

Could be my crappy coil building skills though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Bill said:


> I'm currently out so will post pics later, I'm using a vaporshark dna30



Okay well that's more than enough power, so....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill

Here are some pics of the build that I have, its a 28g micro coil with 2mm inner diameter at 1,2ohm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

That build looks perfect to me. 

Not quite sure why the taste would be muted

U sure u not maybe suffering from some vapers tongue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bill

Thanks Riaz, good to know the build is ok. Maybe it is vapors tongue, I haven't vaped on any other other tanks since the last few days. I'm out of coils on the nautilus mini so will get some tomorrow and try vaping on there, if Im not getting any flavor from the nautilus then I guess it is a case of vapors tongue.

Could be my luck that when the new tank arrives I get vapors tongue...if it is, the timing is proper messed up 

Also did some more reading up and some people apparently don't get good flavour from cotton, I could be one of those people  Im going to try and get my hands on some silica and rayon and see if it gets any better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I agree with @Riaz, that build looks spot on and should be working great even with cotton. Did you give that Kayfun a good wash before using it? 

Are you getting the flavour loss with more than one juice? Could be that you're just getting used to one flavour if you're vaping it for too long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

With the Kayfun you have to play around with the amount of wicking material you use. It can sometimes take a while to get it right but when you do then it's awesome. Also your coil looks very close to your build deck/airhole - I would recommend lifting it slightly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHeunis

I would highly recommend you lift the coil another 1mm or so off the base.

She sits so low that I can actually see the liquid transferring down, off of the coil.


The other thing is that you might just need MORE "oomph".
I dont know how long you have been off the stinkies, but assuming it's still in early days for you = your tastebuds will wake up eventually.

That said, even if you are well off the stinkies already, you still might just need more oomph.
Based on your coiling in those pics, I suggest you take a peek at doing a double-barrel nano coil.
You can look it up on Rip Tripper's YouTube channel if you're interested.
I have been in love with that for quite a while now, as it literally does double everything. Vapour, flavour, all of that.
BUT:
It requires a *very patient and steady* hand...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill

Thanks for the suggestions guys, I'm going to lift the coil and check if that helps, I thought the closer the better so tried to get it as close as possible. 

@WHeunis, been of the stinkies a while already probably around a year or so Im hoping my tastebuds have woken up  The double barrel nano coil looks awesome but I don't think i have the skill to pull that one off, will give it try either way, will let you know how its turn out. 

One more thing, I get a a bit of a sizzle from the coil when I release the fire button after a drag, is that normal ?


----------



## baksteen8168

Bill said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys, I'm going to lift the coil and check if that helps, I thought the closer the better so tried to get it as close as possible.
> 
> @WHeunis, been of the stinkies a while already probably around a year or so Im hoping my tastebuds have woken up  The double barrel nano coil looks awesome but I don't think i have the skill to pull that one off, will give it try either way, will let you know how its turn out.
> 
> One more thing, I get a a bit of a sizzle from the coil when I release the fire button after a drag, is that normal ?


Mine sizzles too, so I would say it's normal.


----------



## Riaz

Yip sizzling is normal 
You are right in saying that having the coil lower to the deck is better but that determines the level of throat hit. 

Higher up gives a stronger throat hit

Lower down would then be better flavour as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt

Bill said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys, I'm going to lift the coil and check if that helps, I thought the closer the better so tried to get it as close as possible.
> 
> @WHeunis, been of the stinkies a while already probably around a year or so Im hoping my tastebuds have woken up  The double barrel nano coil looks awesome but I don't think i have the skill to pull that one off, will give it try either way, will let you know how its turn out.
> 
> One more thing, I get a a bit of a sizzle from the coil when I release the fire button after a drag, is that normal ?


Experimentation is key. Lift the coil high and it will give a kick ass throat hit, lower it and the flavour becomes insane. But to low and you choke off your airflow. 
To get an idea of what its going to do juice up the wick and coil with the bottom half of the chimney on, then attach the top of the chimney and give it a vape. That way you don't have to recover juice and rip apart the whole tank again if you not happy.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## b1scu17

hey
I have a Kayfun 3.1 and I was a little underwhelmed by the flavour but this morning I tried something that really seemed to help the flavour along.

I noticed the dull flavour when I compared it to my girlfriend's EMOW, and I got quite a weird aftertaste which I think came from the wick.
Now it tastes just as good as the EMOW if not a little better and I don't get any weird aftertaste. 

I closed the air intake holes and then took a drag, trying to intentionally suck some more liquid into the chimney, but just not flooding it.
With the clear tank you can see a air bubble coming through the liquid and you can see the liquid in the tank lowering. After that I did get some more flavour.
I think the wick just doesn't have enough juice. When the flavour fades a little due to me vaping the juice out the wick faster than it can absorb new liquid, I'll just repeat the process.

I saw a video by Pete Busardo comparing the absorption rates of different cotton wicks and organic cotton was super slow. Rayon and Japanese cotton wicked much faster. I have a silica wick but I don't know how fast it absorbs liquid. So now I'm just manually helping it along which really seems to help.


----------



## baksteen8168

b1scu17 said:


> hey
> I have a Kayfun 3.1 and I was a little underwhelmed by the flavour but this morning I tried something that really seemed to help the flavour along.
> 
> I noticed the dull flavour when I compared it to my girlfriend's EMOW, and I got quite a weird aftertaste which I think came from the wick.
> Now it tastes just as good as the EMOW if not a little better and I don't get any weird aftertaste.
> 
> I closed the air intake holes and then took a drag, trying to intentionally suck some more liquid into the chimney, but just not flooding it.
> With the clear tank you can see a air bubble coming through the liquid and you can see the liquid in the tank lowering. After that I did get some more flavour.
> I think the wick just doesn't have enough juice. When the flavour fades a little due to me vaping the juice out the wick faster than it can absorb new liquid, I'll just repeat the process.
> 
> I saw a video by Pete Busardo comparing the absorption rates of different cotton wicks and organic cotton was super slow. Rayon and Japanese cotton wicked much faster. I have a silica wick but I don't know how fast it absorbs liquid. So now I'm just manually helping it along which really seems to help.



Called Priming the wick.  I used to do this when the wick was too long (I only use ekowool) Try shorter wick where the ends just touch the top of the juice channels. this is how I wick my kayfuns and i have not needed to prime in a long time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bill

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all the help, I have finally got the Kayfun setup the way I like, and man this thing is awesome . I have been playing around the with the wicking and also tried some Japanese organic cotton which to me tastes slightly better. I also gave the tank a good cleaning again, this time I boiled it and also raised the coil slightly higher over the air hole as many of you suggested.

I also changed up the juice that I was using, I was initially using mothers milk in the Kayfun and comparing it to the taste I get from the Nautilus mini, for some reason and according to my tastebuds mothers milk does not shine in the Kayfun, it has gotten better with the Japanese organic cotton but I still feel it taste better in the Nautilus mini. After I made all the little changes I tried some of my Dragonthol (Dragon Fruit and Menthol) juice by DNA Vapor and it came alive, I never liked the taste of this juice in any of my other tanks but in the Kayfun it tastes much better. I also tried some H1N1 again in the Kayfun and the flavour is amazing, initially when I tried it I was not getting the flavour.

Now I need to drop my nic levels in my juice coz this thing hits hard  Thanks for all the help guys, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------

